# Parade of wingspan scarves with thewren



## Designer1234

I hope you will all take a few minutes to check out the beautiful wingspans which are being completed on Sam's workshop. We are having a lot of fun and some wonderful work is being completed. Here they are. 

Sam's (thewren) scarf is the first one. look at the perfect knitting - it is so well done. Be right back with some scarves.


----------



## nanad

what weight yarn is it sock yarn and how much for first scarf? thank you


----------



## cinderknitty

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## needlelark

Lovely work!


----------



## Spider

They are all beautiful . Such nice knitting.


----------



## Naneast

They are all beautiful! Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

remembered pattern, more accurately based on the swirl dishcloth.
I have named it the Star Neck Warmer- as it cannot be called a wingspan, although the photograph was my starting point. Using Deborah Norville serenity garden yarn #2 (fine) in Twilight - using 5.5mm (US 9) needles, as I wanted a more lacy effect. Next time I will use a firmer cast on.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> remembered pattern, more accurately based on the swirl dishcloth.
> I have named it the Star Neck Warmer- as it cannot be called a wingspan, although the photograph was my starting point. Using Deborah Norville serenity garden yarn #2 (fine) in Twilight - using 5.5mm (US 9) needles, as I wanted a more lacy effect. Next time I will use a firmer cast on.


I like this one Julie -- it reminds me of a star fish. very nice, It would be warm for our Canadian winter! good job.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I like this one Julie -- it reminds me of a star fish. very nice, It would be warm for our Canadian winter! good job.


Thanks, Shirley!


----------



## DorothyW

This is what I have got done up to last night on the fourth triangle.


----------



## Bronxgirl

Beautiful work, everyone!


----------



## Rescue Mom

Oh MAN! They are gorgeous. Sam, you rock! Sorry I missed this one. Never did a KAL before. Procrastinated about knitting the suggested dishcloth first and sort of chickened out. Waned to have some idea of what I should be doing. Awesome! Plan to do the crochet square KAL April 27. Have a lot more confidence crocheting than knitting...


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> remembered pattern, more accurately based on the swirl dishcloth.
> I have named it the Star Neck Warmer- as it cannot be called a wingspan, although the photograph was my starting point. Using Deborah Norville serenity garden yarn #2 (fine) in Twilight - using 5.5mm (US 9) needles, as I wanted a more lacy effect. Next time I will use a firmer cast on.


I love this one, the colours just beautiful. All of the other ones are lovely too. I rather think I will need to get some yarn to do one!


----------



## Designer1234

Rescue Mom said:


> Oh MAN! They are gorgeous. Sam, you rock! Sorry I missed this one. Never did a KAL before. Procrastinated about knitting the suggested dishcloth first and sort of chickened out. Waned to have some idea of what I should be doing. Awesome! Plan to do the crochet square KAL April 27. Have a lot more confidence crocheting than knitting...


Designer here. * Sorry - these are workshops not KAL's.* Kals are where people join together to do a project and help each other.

The workshops are run like a class , with a specific teacher who teaches the students how to do a project. Big difference.

I hope you will join us as the teachers are excellent and you can ask the teacher questions and learn from the teacher - who is well versed in the making of the project.


----------



## Jacklou

Love Sam's and Lurkers


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacklou said:


> Love Sam's and Lurkers


Thank you Jacklou!


----------



## KateB

These are all beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Excuse my ignorance, but what does KAL stand for?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> These are all beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what does KAL stand for?


Knit along


----------



## Baba masha

Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


----------



## MissNettie

Fantastic! 







































:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

nanad - i would call it sport weight - certainly a little heavier than sock weight and i used almost 900 yards on size 6 (4mm) needles and 90 sts. i followed the pattern exactly.

sam



nanad said:


> what weight yarn is it sock yarn and how much for first scarf? thank you


----------



## iamsam

i really like this one dorothyw - anxious to see the finished product.

sam



DorothyW said:


> This is what I have got done up to last night on the fourth triangle.


----------



## iamsam

rescue mom - try the dishrag - it is easier than you think - just take it line by line - don't read ahead - you will be amazed at what you can do - and then you can do the wingspan and pm me if you run into trouble.

sam



Rescue Mom said:


> Oh MAN! They are gorgeous. Sam, you rock! Sorry I missed this one. Never did a KAL before. Procrastinated about knitting the suggested dishcloth first and sort of chickened out. Waned to have some idea of what I should be doing. Awesome! Plan to do the crochet square KAL April 27. Have a lot more confidence crocheting than knitting...


----------



## iamsam

thank you very much jacklou.

sam



Jacklou said:


> Love Sam's and Lurkers


----------



## iamsam

they are all beautiful baba masha - i love the one with the fuzzy border - love the way it looks. the white one with the cap will make a smashing duo. great colorway on you third one - anxious to see that one finished.

sam



Baba masha said:


> Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
> This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


----------



## Aran

They're all beautiful.


----------



## Platinum

My completed Wingspan. I have thoroughly enjoyed doing this, thank you for your help and kind words - Platinum


----------



## sgrgrunt

They are lovely.


----------



## Bobglory

Four triangles completed.


----------



## Patches39

needlelark said:


> Lovely work!


Awesome beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jules46

Sorry meant to post my picture here.Next one in the planning stages.thank you


----------



## Designer1234

I have been trying something different with these wingspans. 

I followed the pattern and then I added l6 stitches to the wide end of the scarf over and above the l6 stitches called for in the pattern. I used a marker to keep track of the additional stitches. I decreased every 3 rows so that there was a triangle . here are the pictures. note the red marker.


----------



## annweb

Inspiring !they are all beautiful.


----------



## Bobbie K

These are all wonderful!


----------



## mbhefner

Where do you find these workshops?


----------



## SouthernGirl

Wow. They are all so pretty.


----------



## Mkholton

All are beautiful!!


----------



## Lurker 2

mbhefner said:


> Where do you find these workshops?


Find Designer1234- perhaps if you 'search', today they happen to be listed in the digest- and click on her 'topics', not forgetting to 'watch' them!


----------



## darowil

mbhefner said:


> Where do you find these workshops?


click on the link under my post- will take you to the workshop page and then click on whichever want you want.


----------



## Sandiego

All are lovely!!!! ;0)


----------



## Ann DeGray

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will all take a few minutes to check out the beautiful wingspans which are being completed on Sam's workshop. We are having a lot of fun and some wonderful work is being completed. Here they are.
> 
> Sam's (thewren) scarf is the first one. look at the perfect knitting - it is so well done. Be right back with some scarves.


They are all wonderful. I started a wingspan and it's in one of my closets with the rest of my WIPs and UFOs. Now, after seeing all your wonderful wingspans I am inspired to complete mine.

Wonder which bag it's in? And in which closet?


----------



## Robin Redhead

What wonderful wingspans! They've created a sense of community. Super!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Really nice work and colours.


----------



## anetdeer

They are beautiful!


----------



## jberg

Good morning and Conga-Rats to all who are doing and posting these! I did one awhile ago and just love it! The posted ones are all so pretty even the solid color ones. And DorothyW, I love yours. I just finished this dishcloth because I wanted to see if I could knit "a circle" and once started couldn't stop - too anxious to see how it would turn out. Now to figure out how to make it into a scarf like yours. Thanks to all for sharing. And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## darowil

And here's mine finished- with 20 inches of yarn left, I was a little concerned I must say.


----------



## lori2637

All are beautiful


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

4 wings done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

yarnyarnroving said:


> 4 wings done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joannav

darowil said:


> And here's mine finished- with 20 inches of yarn left, I was a little concerned I must say.


what yarn did you use for yours ??

please and thank you..


----------



## Lalane

Wow, you have been busy love them all


----------



## joannav

darowil said:


> And here's mine finished- with 20 inches of yarn left, I was a little concerned I must say.


what yarn did you use for yours ??

please and thank you..

the black and white one from Dorothyw--looks very different ??

Dorothy-is that a Patons yarn you are using ?

thanks to everyone involved in this project 

jenny..............


----------



## Designer1234

Baba masha said:


> Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
> This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


Each one is spectacular


----------



## Designer1234

mbhefner said:


> Where do you find these workshops?


*How to join the workshop section*

There is a link in today's daily digest as well as at the bottom of my post immediately above my blog address here. click on it and it will take you to the workshops.

We are a separate section - just like main, pictures, chit chat etc.

if you wish to subscribe so that the workshops are on your main page permanently here are the instructions:

Click on *'My Profile*' at the top of this page right beside Bookmarks. YOu will see a place where it says "*sections*'

you can then choose which sections you want on your home page. subscribe to

*knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234*

you will then have our section on your home page permanently.

_Once you have it on your home page you are invited to drop by our section -- it is different than the others. there are information links which answer questions, there is one page where you can ask us about different things, and if you scroll down you will see 23 workshops - most are completed, and closed (locked) you are welcome to read them at any time and learn from them. The open workshops are available for anyone in KP to join in and ask questions and do the projects_.

Please enjoy this section, it is there for all of you to increase your skills in knitting and crochet. the teachers are all volunteers and donate their time to share their knowledge['u].

*There is no charge* and it is set up for the benefit of all our members. Please sign up and enjoy our lessons.

----------
To answer a question posted here

a KAL is a Knit along where people join together to help each other work on a project.

The workshops have a specific teacher who teaches a class. 
The teacher is in charge of the workshop and it is a class.

All our workshops have been very successful so why don't you check us out?/ Designer .

ps we have 2100 plus subscribed members for this section. We started in August 2012 so you can see that they fill a need on KP.


----------



## patocenizo

Wow! They are just wonderful...congrats to each one and to the Wren!


----------



## darowil

joannav said:


> what yarn did you use for yours ??
> 
> please and thank you..


I've used an Australian yarn from Bendigo Woollen Mills called Murano


----------



## jangmb

Congratulations to all of the members of this class. Wow!! great work! Fantastic results for all.


----------



## MKjane

What fun to see them all. Beautiful!


----------



## jmewin

Lovely work


----------



## Miss Pam

Wow - they are all looking wonderful!


----------



## virginia42

Each one is beautiful & I really like seeing the variety in colors & sometimes pattern.


----------



## denverellen

Pray tell: 1. How to get a pattern for wingspan scarves, and


----------



## denverellen

2. Who's Sam?
Thanks from Ellen in Denver


----------



## denverellen

A real visual treat!

Pray tell: 1. How to find a pattern for wingspan scarves, and 
2. Who's Sam? and where's his workshop?


----------



## Pearlspins

Love this wingspan. What size needle are you using. I am going to use Mochi plus from crystal palace. Yours is very fantastic and very nice work.i don't know if you know it is the black an white with sequins.thats the wingspan I am referring to. I like all of them. This one would be my BFF choice for the symphony .


----------



## Pearlspins

How much yardage did you use.


----------



## tookie

They are all so beautiful, but I would love to know what kind of yarn is used in the 1st one. That is stunning!


----------



## Amaw

The easiest way I could figure out how to get the picture on here was to make it my avatar...hope it works...this is using sock yarn...I'm very pleased!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

They're all so wonderful ! So sorry I missed this one.


----------



## Lurker 2

2CatsinNJ said:


> They're all so wonderful ! So sorry I missed this one.


you have not really missed it, it is not a KAL- the information will always be accessible!


----------



## MGSOWEN

finished tonight


----------



## dogstitcher

They are so gorgeous! Lovely work


----------



## Designer1234

denverellen said:


> A real visual treat!
> 
> Pray tell: 1. How to find a pattern for wingspan scarves, and
> 2. Who's Sam? and where's his workshop?


Sam is thewren, and the teacher of the wingspan workshop. he also is the host of the tea party here on KP.

the wingspan scarf workshop can be reached by going to the kp address right below my post here. then scroll down to #23 the Wingspan scarf with thewren- click on it and read the posts. let him know you are there and start your wingspan.


----------



## Designer1234

2CatsinNJ said:


> They're all so wonderful ! So sorry I missed this one.


it is still open - read my post just previous to this one.


----------



## Pendrgn

Well mine still is not finished, but I'm on triangle 7 so I thought I'd post a picture anyhow.
Pendrgn


----------



## missjg

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will all take a few minutes to check out the beautiful wingspans which are being completed on Sam's workshop. We are having a lot of fun and some wonderful work is being completed. Here they are.
> 
> Sam's (thewren) scarf is the first one. look at the perfect knitting - it is so well done. Be right back with some scarves.


Love them all! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Pendrgn said:


> Well mine still is not finished, but I'm on triangle 7 so I thought I'd post a picture anyhow.
> Pendrgn


It is gorgeous Pendrgn -- I love the color. these are all so different and so beautiful!


----------



## Pendrgn

Thank you. This is going to be a gift for my BF's birthday. And I love seeing all the different versions and yarns. So very creative!


----------



## Thulha

They are all gorgeous! You all inspired me. Thank you for showing them.


----------



## Amaw

Pendrgn said:


> Well mine still is not finished, but I'm on triangle 7 so I thought I'd post a picture anyhow.
> Pendrgn


Loving that blue!


----------



## franny3000

Inspiring!
I'm working away on mine. Want to have a little more done before I display it.
I am soooo happy with this website! Thank you all.


----------



## MaryE-B

nanad said:


> what weight yarn is it sock yarn and how much for first scarf? thank you


Sock yarn is fingering weight yarn. The description of the pattern explains fingering weight yarn. Any solid or self-striping yarn in fingering weight will work. There are all kinds of variations, including different in weights of yarn, and there are a lot of user notes posted with the pattern. 
The patterns are free if you have a free account with Ravelry.
Original pattern: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2
Variations: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lattice-wingspan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters


----------



## Kathleenangel

The ones pictured are beautiful. What talented knitters.


----------



## kacey64

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## doni1954

Beautiful, I need to join one of our workshops. How do I get there for these scarves?


----------



## Baba masha

Pendrgn said:


> Well mine still is not finished, but I'm on triangle 7 so I thought I'd post a picture anyhow.
> Pendrgn


It is beautiful. I love the colour and the neat knitting.


----------



## Baba masha

MGSOWEN said:


> finished tonight


Beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie

They are all very pretty,fantastic work and colors. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MGSOWEN

thank you Baba masha


----------



## slye

Those are great, love all the color choices.


----------



## Baba masha

Kathleenangel said:


> The ones pictured are beautiful. What talented knitters.


Thank you Kathleenangel


----------



## rodeheke

Unblocked. alternating 2 slightly different coloured triangles unknown fibre fingering weight 78 stitches 
I make a buttonhole in the border but haven't picked a button yet


----------



## deborah337

Here's my second one,almost finished. Not blocked yet.


----------



## Pendrgn

Amaw said:


> Loving that blue!


Thank you. A friend of mine dyes her own yarns and I've had this one in my stash for a while. Didn't want to waste 500 yards on something ordinary. So I have Jennifer to thank for this glorious color.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

Mine's all done.


----------



## RookieRetiree

All of them are lovely.....ended up with a tangled mess while trying to wind my next color/skein...will be untangling tonight and hopefully doing some knitting tomorrow after grocery shopping. Love seeing all your work.


----------



## Bobglory

Finished!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Finished!


Love those colours!


----------



## RBurk

Finished scarf. Loved the workshop, Thanks.


----------



## jadancey

Here's my first Wingspan scarf. I used Caron's Simply Soft worsted weight in Autumn Maize, size 5 mm needles. It was so much fun knitting it.


----------



## shewolf389

Finally finished, blocked and ready to go. Thank you Sam and Shirley for putting on such a fun and informative workshop.


----------



## joannav

shewolf389 said:


> Finally finished, blocked and ready to go. Thank you Sam and Shirley for putting on such a fun and informative workshop.


my favourite so far!!!!...


----------



## shewolf389

joannav said:


> my favourite so far!!!!...


Thank you. I'm now making a matching ear warmer to go with it.


----------



## Designer1234

jadancey said:


> Here's my first Wingspan scarf. I used Caron's Simply Soft worsted weight in Autumn Maize, size 5 mm needles. It was so much fun knitting it.


It is very beautiful . what a wonderful wingspan.


----------



## Designer1234

shewolf389 said:


> Thank you. I'm now making a matching ear warmer to go with it.


would you post it when you have the ear warmer's finished. I love the scarf


----------



## Designer1234

yarnyarnroving said:


> Mine's all done.


I love your color choices -- it is so beautiful.

Everyone of these scarves are lovely and I am so impressed with the projects that have been finished on this workshop! Very satisfying for us. Sam is doing such a good job and the results are outstanding!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> you have not really missed it, it is not a KAL- the information will always be accessible!


It is still open - will be open for awhile longer. go to the KP link below my message and click on #23 wingspan scarf with the links below the highlighted threads - I think it will be one of the top four - go and start on page one and start your wingspan! good luck


----------



## Designer1234

deborah337 said:


> Here's my second one,almost finished. Not blocked yet.


beautiful! good job, Designer


----------



## Designer1234

Platinum said:


> My completed Wingspan. I have thoroughly enjoyed doing this, thank you for your help and kind words - Platinum


beautiful job!


----------



## Designer1234

MGSOWEN said:


> finished tonight


I like the variegated yarn -- good job!


----------



## Designer1234

rodeheke said:


> Unblocked. alternating 2 slightly different coloured triangles unknown fibre fingering weight 78 stitches
> I make a buttonhole in the border but haven't picked a button yet


I love mine with the button. I wore my brown one (front page) under the collar of my camel haired coat and made a hat and mittens to match.

When you put the button on -- put it around your neck so that you get the button at the spot you like. I would suggest you dont do it too tight, you can always wear it under your coat if you find it cold out, unbuttoned - I have worn mine both ways.


----------



## Baba masha

I did 9 points on my final wingspan, I finished it with a crocheted picot edge, I have created a buttonhole and will attach a large lilac button. I am pleased with the finished result.
I have had the best time on this workshop, already looking forward to the next one!!!
A huge thank you to Sam and Designer 1234 for all the help and inspiration, it has been a wonderful journey for me, I shall be eternally grateful.
Baba Masha.


----------



## Designer1234

Baba masha said:


> I did 9 points on my final wingspan, I finished it with a crocheted picot edge, I have created a buttonhole and will attach a large lilac button. I am pleased with the finished result.
> I have had the best time on this workshop, already looking forward to the next one!!!
> A huge thank you to Sam and Designer 1234 for all the help and inspiration, it has been a wonderful journey for me, I shall be eternally grateful.
> Baba Masha.


Oh! I love this one! autumn colors- so beautiful . great job! I am hoping you will carry on taking these workshops -- all of you actually.


----------



## sexxysuee

finally finished mine was too busy building my new garden shed to do any knitting last week but finished it now will try a lace pattern next time hooked on these now lol


----------



## Designer1234

sexxysuee said:


> finally finished mine was too busy building my new garden shed to do any knitting last week but finished it now will try a lace pattern next time hooked on these now lol


It is lovely - I like the sparkle and the color. aren't they fun???


----------



## Designer1234

I have been working on a design to increase the size of the points and thus increase the width of the wing span.


here are the results. I hope to discuss the way's I did this, on the workshop as I believe some of the students might find the technique interesting.


----------



## jadancey

shewolf389 said:


> Finally finished, blocked and ready to go. Thank you Sam and Shirley for putting on such a fun and informative workshop.


That is so pretty, love the colors you chose and the way you used them.


----------



## Platinum

Baba masha said:


> Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
> This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


Hi Baba masha, how much yarn did it take to knit your aran Wingspan? I have some left from another project and wonder if I have enough to do another Wingspan. Thanks, Platinum


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I love all the Wingspan scarfs I am looking at. Thank You Sam & Shirley for having the wingspan work shop I have really enjoyed working on this scarf and the workshop is a good place to learn 
the patterns & learn what other knitters & crochets do with there yarns. Good work on the Lovely scarfs Ladies & you to Sam. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann

Love looking at all the wingspan scarfs. The colors are so unique, and I compliment all those who have shown their lovely scarfs. Kudos to Shirley and Sam, too!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Baba masha

Platinum said:


> Hi Baba masha, how much yarn did it take to knit your aran Wingspan? I have some left from another project and wonder if I have enough to do another Wingspan. Thanks, Platinum


Hi Platinum
I would say I used about 70g. I am not 100% sure because I bought a 300g ball of Aran, I knitted the hat ( seen in the pic) and then the wingspan, I have about half the ball left. So roughly 70 to 80g I would guess.

Oh having written all that I had a brainwave and just weighed the wingspan on my digital kitchen weighing scales and it weighs 77g or 2.75 ozs.. I must say I am very pleased with my guessing. LOL. Hope this helps and good luck with your wingspan. :thumbup:


----------



## Platinum

Baba masha said:


> Hi Platinum
> I would say I used about 70g. I am not 100% sure because I bought a 300g ball of Aran, I knitted the hat ( seen in the pic) and then the wingspan, I have about half the ball left. So roughly 70 to 80g I would guess.
> 
> Oh having written all that I had a brainwave and just weighed the wingspan on my digital kitchen weighing scales and it weighs 77g or 2.75 ozs.. I must say I am very pleased with my guessing. LOL. Hope this helps and good luck with your wingspan. :thumbup:


That's great Baba masha, thank you very much. I am really pleased I have enough to do another one in Aran. Platinum


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Every one is so lovely. Great work, your Teacher is awesome.


----------



## jojo1651

Beautiful work!!


----------



## tmlester

I put this on the workshop site, but forgot to post my partially done wingspan here. It's a boucle yarn called Sensations (JoAnns brand) Rainbow Boucle Patterns in Green/Cream colorway.


----------



## NanaCaren

Baba masha said:


> Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
> This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


My favorite is the one done in Aran to go with the hat.


----------



## Strickliese

Well done.


----------



## Baba masha

NanaCaren said:


> My favorite is the one done in Aran to go with the hat.


Thank you nanaCaren, I think it is my favourite too. I love Aran knitting and Aran yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have that yarn and it's becoming a Gypsycream bear!!



tmlester said:


> I put this on the workshop site, but forgot to post my partially done wingspan here. It's a boucle yarn called Sensations (JoAnns brand) Rainbow Boucle Patterns in Green/Cream colorway.


----------



## tmlester

RookieRetiree said:


> I have that yarn and it's becoming a Gypsycream bear!!


Ooh, what a great idea! I have another skein in the green and cream and some in a purple colorway that was meant to be a sweater. Now, I'll have to make sure I have enough to do a bear!!! Just one more project to add to the ever growing list!


----------



## Grannypeg

Picture of my wingspan scarf.


----------



## tmlester

Grannypeg,
I love the colors in you wingspan, and did you edge it in single crochet or maybe crab stitch? Whichever, it's really well done!


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you. I edged it with a round of single crochet - just gave it a finished look.

Peg


----------



## Grannypeg

tmlester - love your colours.


----------



## kassnerluci

just beatiful


----------



## tmlester

Grannypeg said:


> tmlester - love your colours.


Thanks, I did too. Made me think of spring and summer. With all the cold, rain and occasionally (dare I say it!) snow, I needed a reminder that summer really will come!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the scarf....I'm going to be doing an all-around edging also--probably crocheted. I think I've seen half-double crochet, picot edging, and yours....so many to choose from.



tmlester said:


> Thanks, I did too. Made me think of spring and summer. With all the cold, rain and occasionally (dare I say it!) snow, I needed a reminder that summer really will come!


----------



## shewolf389

Very nice, Peg  Love the colors.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you shewolf. I am thinking of on in lace with 120 - 150 stitches if I can figure out how much yarn I will need.


----------



## CarolBest

Beautiful


----------



## AKRaven

Basically finished! Need to decide if I want to block it as is or try to create some wee pointy ends! Made this with Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn on size 4 needles, 90 stitches cast on. Had about 2.5 meters of 420 left. Enjoyed the color progression of the yarn, but found the yarn itself rather tedious to knit with. Hoping it will soften with washing and use. 

Thanks to Sam and our Designer for this class, as well as to all my lovely classmates. Have found myself quite delighted to see everyone's progress and creativity. What amazing talent from around the world!


----------



## Baba masha

AKRaven said:


> Basically finished! Need to decide if I want to block it as is or try to create some wee pointy ends! Made this with Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn on size 4 needles, 90 stitches cast on. Had about 2.5 meters of 420 left. Enjoyed the color progression of the yarn, but found the yarn itself rather tedious to knit with. Hoping it will soften with washing and use.
> 
> Thanks to Sam and our Designer for this class, as well as to all my lovely classmates. Have found myself quite delighted to see everyone's progress and creativity. What amazing talent from around the world!


A beautiful wingspan. Fab colour way, I love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's amazing!! Beautiful!!



AKRaven said:


> Basically finished! Need to decide if I want to block it as is or try to create some wee pointy ends! Made this with Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn on size 4 needles, 90 stitches cast on. Had about 2.5 meters of 420 left. Enjoyed the color progression of the yarn, but found the yarn itself rather tedious to knit with. Hoping it will soften with washing and use.
> 
> Thanks to Sam and our Designer for this class, as well as to all my lovely classmates. Have found myself quite delighted to see everyone's progress and creativity. What amazing talent from around the world!


----------



## shewolf389

Absolutely beautiful! Great job AKRaven.


----------



## AKRaven

Thank you, Baba Masha and RookieRetiree. Noro makes amazing color ways...all I had to do was knit! My photo doesn't really do the colors justice.


----------



## Grannypeg

I love the colours. Just beautiful.


----------



## tmlester

AKRaven said:


> Basically finished! Need to decide if I want to block it as is or try to create some wee pointy ends! Made this with Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn on size 4 needles, 90 stitches cast on. Had about 2.5 meters of 420 left. Enjoyed the color progression of the yarn, but found the yarn itself rather tedious to knit with. Hoping it will soften with washing and use.
> 
> Thanks to Sam and our Designer for this class, as well as to all my lovely classmates. Have found myself quite delighted to see everyone's progress and creativity. What amazing talent from around the world!


Beautiful! Whatever way you decide to finish it give yourself a pat on the back  Love the bright "Springy" colors!


----------



## sexxysuee

ust want to say what amazing wingspans you have created they are all great


----------



## AKRaven

Thank you, all, for the kind comments. And you're so right, Sexxysuee, everyone has been creating wonderful wingspans! What a great group!


----------



## Eileen E

They are all so beautiful. What talent there is out there! Great to share!
Thank you


----------



## Lorriekisch

one is prettier than the next especially the very last one would love to make on for granddgt she would just love as it is so different thanks for sharing


----------



## sockit2me

Here are my variations on the Wingspan. I only used 60 sts and added short row shaped top sections. Also, really pulled out the points in blocking.


----------



## AKRaven

Dazzling, Sockit2me! Wonderful color ways, creative blocking and finishing techniques. Your lovely work inspires me!


----------



## Designer1234

MaryE-B said:


> Sock yarn is fingering weight yarn. The description of the pattern explains fingering weight yarn. Any solid or self-striping yarn in fingering weight will work. There are all kinds of variations, including different in weights of yarn, and there are a lot of user notes posted with the pattern.
> The patterns are free if you have a free account with Ravelry.
> Original pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2
> Variations:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-wingspan-pitsi-wingspan
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lattice-wingspan
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-for-loom-knitters


*Designer here- I posted these links on the workshop and I thank you for posting them for our information*!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly

Really great variation. Nice colouring



sockit2me said:


> Here are my variations on the Wingspan. I only used 60 sts and added short row shaped top sections. Also, really pulled out the points in blocking.


----------



## NanaCaren

sockit2me said:


> Here are my variations on the Wingspan. I only used 60 sts and added short row shaped top sections. Also, really pulled out the points in blocking.


Both are lovely, I like the added top piece.


----------



## jadancey

Finished my second Wingspan and very pleased with it, as it matches up with my winter coat. Knit it from sock yarn on size 3.75 mm needles


----------



## iamsam

what are you knitting now aran? did you try the wingspan - it's a very easy knit.

sam



Aran said:


> They're all beautiful.


----------



## Reyna

My goodness, these are so timely! I have printed the "Wingspan" pattern out, it was free from Ravelry, and I have bought the pattern "Dreambird", which I have also printed out. I want to make one for my two sisters in South Africa. I have read through both patterns at least three times and think I will manage both of them. I have bought the yarn from Ice yarns, it was very reasonable, I divided the total cost including delivery by the number of balls and there is no way I would be able to purchase yarn of this quality any cheaper in the UK! All I need to check is that I have the correct size circular needles, then I will be ready to go!


----------



## Reyna

Baba masha said:


> Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
> This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


I have been eyeing some Aran yarn on ebay, £5.99 for 400grams plus about £3.00 for postage. They have some really yummy colours and I was wondering what I could do with it (me: no, no, you don't need to buy any more yarn!). Well, there goes my pocket money for the week (or is it month?). Thank you for sharing your work, Baba masha, it is lovely.


----------



## Grannypeg

Very nice - love the colours.



jadancey said:


> Finished my second Wingspan and very pleased with it, as it matches up with my winter coat. Knit it from sock yarn on size 3.75 mm needles


----------



## Grannypeg

All three are beautiful.



sockit2me said:


> Here are my variations on the Wingspan. I only used 60 sts and added short row shaped top sections. Also, really pulled out the points in blocking.


----------



## Reyna

What a really amazing thread this is. I love all the work that has gone into knitting all these beautiful shawls. I had decided to give "Wingspan" a try before I saw all these beautiful shawls. It will be a month or so before I can get started on mine, but it is very reassuring to know there is a placeI can go to look and learn if I get myself into difficulty. A big thank you to all of you!


----------



## DorothyW

joannav said:


> what yarn did you use for yours ??
> 
> please and thank you..
> 
> the black and white one from Dorothyw--looks very different ??
> 
> Dorothy-is that a Patons yarn you are using ?
> 
> thanks to everyone involved in this project
> 
> jenny..............


I am using Gala - mixed fibers - Acrylic, polyester & nylon with sequences. Its is a little finer than sock yarn which I think I bought from e-bay.

I am now working on the seventh triangle. I hope to have it finished by the weekend.


----------



## BlueButterfly

I have attatched a picture of my first wingspan completed just before the workshop. The second picture is of the start of the second wingspan done with a thick & thin pure wool & 6mm needles. I had 115 sts. 16 stitch width at the narrow end of the triangle and 3st move at the beginning of row. I did this one larger as I like a full length shawl and this goes a bit below my waist when worn and I can throw the left corner over my shoulder. Sorry the picture is not in good focus.


----------



## Beachkc

I completed my modified wingspan. I plan to add doodads ago the six points in the center. I used Poems sock yarn. There are so many beautiful wings shown in this workshop. Thanks Sam, You are a good leader and I have enjoyed this workshop.


----------



## Patches39

OK just printed the pattern and will start later today when I return. Taking pattern with me to read. Have yarn ready to try. LOL LOL  soooo happy learning something new. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jadancey

To Bluebutterfly, Absolutely love the color of your second scarf. First one is pretty too, but the other one is so striking.


----------



## Grannypeg

What a great job. Your colours are gorgeous.



Kathy Capral said:


> I completed my modified wingspan. I plan to add doodads ago the six points in the center. I used Poems sock yarn. There are so many beautiful wings shown in this workshop. Thanks Sam, You are a good leader and I have enjoyed this workshop.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Great knitting. How did you modify the pattern? Love the sock yarn you used. Where did you buy it?



Kathy Capral said:


> I completed my modified wingspan. I plan to add doodads ago the six points in the center. I used Poems sock yarn. There are so many beautiful wings shown in this workshop. Thanks Sam, You are a good leader and I have enjoyed this workshop.


----------



## Beachkc

BlueButterfly said:


> Great knitting. How did you modify the pattern? Love the sock yarn you used. Where did you buy it?


I explained the modifacations on the workshop site. I got the yarn at Destin Yarn Shop, Destin, Fl. It is by Universal Yarn and is available in many beautiful colors.

Thank you for the compliment and yours are really beautiful too.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Thanks for the info on the yarn. I have not seen it on sale here, but I may be able to find it on internet. The colours are really nice. Thank yuo for your compliments.



Kathy Capral said:


> I explained the modifacations on the workshop site. I got the yarn at Destin Yarn Shop, Destin, Fl. It is by Universal Yarn and is available in many beautiful colors.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment and yours are really beautiful too.


----------



## Bobglory

This is a Wingspan Cowl. 45 stitches. Lion Brand Amazing Worsted in color Glacier Bay. Done on size 9 (5.5mm) needles. I used slightly over 1 50 gr (1.75 oz) 135m (147 yd) skein.


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> This is a Wingspan Cowl. 45 stitches. Lion Brand Amazing Worsted in color Glacier Bay. Done on size 9 (5.5mm) needles. I used slightly over 1 50 gr (1.75 oz) 135m (147 yd) skein.


it is beautiful bobglory --- thanks for posting. these scarves are so beautiful. are you going to put a button on any of them? Shirley


----------



## Bobglory

I think I am going to treat myself to a nice scarf pin and fasten it at the outside edge of my collarbone.

Gigi


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> I think I am going to treat myself to a nice scarf pin and fasten it at the outside edge of my collarbone.
> 
> Gigi


I had so many remarks on mine. I put a button just where you said, and wore it over my camel coloured coat and made a hat to match. It was cozy and warm and looked really nice.

People stopped me in the mall to remark on kit. (It is the brown wingspan on the first page]. I would think yours would look lovely that way.


----------



## Viddie

Baba masha said:


> Here are my wingspans to date. I am hooked now and I hope to create many more in the future. When I finish the one in progress I am going to do one in crochet.
> This has been a wonderful experience for me, I shall be eternally grateful to Sam and all the wonderful people who took part in this class. Knitters and crocheters are the kindest people in the world. Such caring, sharing people, I am honoured to be part of such a fantastic group. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Blessings to each and everyone. Xxx


These are all sooooooooo beautiful= i am in awe :shock:


----------



## Viddie

thewren said:


> nanad - i would call it sport weight - certainly a little heavier than sock weight and i used almost 900 yards on size 6 (4mm) needles and 90 sts. i followed the pattern exactly.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam - your work is sooo well done, look forward to seeing more of your things , Way to go !! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Just started, had to stop and rest my hands. But it's good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm smiling


----------



## Sandy

My worsted weight wingspan cast on 60 stitches. Made to "dress-up" some of my sweatshirts.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Really nice planning in the colourway. Love the colours. Great knitting.



Sandy said:


> My worsted weight wingspan cast on 60 stitches. Made to "dress-up" some of my sweatshirts.


----------



## Patches39

Sandy said:


> My worsted weight wingspan cast on 60 stitches. Made to "dress-up" some of my sweatshirts.


Nice colors :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reyna

Beauty, beauty and more beauty! I am so inspired by all the beautiful shawls, I am going to give it a try soon!


----------



## Designer1234

BlueButterfly said:


> Really nice planning in the colourway. Love the colours. Great knitting.


----------



## Designer1234

here are the wingspan scarves that I finished in Sam's workshop.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> here are the wingspan scarves that I finished in Sam's workshop.


WOW, they are beautiful, great colors too. You do such nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

Designer1234 said:


> here are the wingspan scarves that I finished in Sam's workshop.


Shirley - they are all great.


----------



## mama879

I'm a little further on my wingspan now on triangle7. I'm using sock yarn. Deborah Norville Serenity teal tease I'm going to use 3 skeins. Making 8 triangles. On size #4 needles. I did frog my first 4 triangles cause I was very dumb and thought CO ment Cast off not Cast on. Now I have been knitting for a long time and know the difference between them. Well any way here is my wingspan.

Any one who is afraid to do a wing span. If I can do it you can... Try you will be hooked my next is going to be worsted. I have the yarn all picked out all ready.


----------



## Grannypeg

mama879 said:


> I'm a little further on my wingspan now on triangle7. I'm using sock yarn. Deborah Norville Serenity teal tease I'm going to use 3 skeins. Making 8 triangles. On size #4 needles. I did frog my first 4 triangles cause I was very dumb and thought CO ment Cast off not Cast on. Now I have been knitting for a long time and know the difference between them. Well any way here is my wingspan.
> 
> Any one who is afraid to do a wing span. If I can do it you can... Try you will be hooked my next is going to be worsted. I have the yarn all picked out all ready.


How many sts did you cast on for the sock yarn?


----------



## Reyna

I am almost drooling over the beautiful shawls I have seen in this thread. I finished the little cardi for my grandson today (at last!), so after another read through, I am going to start on my own wingspan shawl.


----------



## tmlester

Designer1234 said:


> here are the wingspan scarves that I finished in Sam's workshop.


Gorgeous Shirley, as always! I'm attaching my finished wingspan as well as putting in on the class thread. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. I only did 7 wings so it would be more a shoulder hugging shawl!
Oops, after looking at the picture I guess I did 8 after all. Shows how my brain is functioning today   :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

tmlester said:


> Gorgeous Shirley, as always! I'm attaching my finished wingspan as well as putting in on the class thread. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. I only did 7 wings so it would be more a shoulder hugging shawl!
> Oops, after looking at the picture I guess I did 8 after all. Shows how my brain is functioning today   :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:


I am impressed with the color way on this one Tmlester - it is gorgeous. so many wonderful projects finished. Sam is teaching a great workshop.

These 'parades' really show of the students projects and the wonderful things that are finished in the workshops.

Everyone - search Parades and check all of them out - there are over 20 since we started. I am very proud of every one of them.


----------



## Noreen

Picture of my finished wingspan - done using self striping sock yarn from Turtlepurl on Etsy. Yarn called Polly wanna a cracker.


----------



## tmlester

Noreen said:


> Picture of my finished wingspan - done using self striping sock yarn from Turtlepurl on Etsy. Yarn called Polly wanna a cracker.


Nice job! Love the colors, and your model is adorable in it!


----------



## Patches39

tmlester said:


> Nice job! Love the colors, and your model is adorable in it!


Ditto  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Weezieo77

I've been so busy I've not been on much, but was finishing a project & saw someone wingspan post last week. I still had 2 skeins of a lovely wool from a surprise box I bought some months ago. I'm just starting my 4th wing & loving it! Fun project & will share. The yarn is bulky, so doing on 10 needles & 45 stitches.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely scarves, everyone!!! Love seeing the parade.


----------



## Noreen

tmlester said:


> Nice job! Love the colors, and your model is adorable in it!


Thanks

Model is my god daughter Hunter who it was made for  Now she wants a button so have to add that tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's my offering. I slightly messed about with the pattern


----------



## BlueButterfly

Love the colourway of your yarn. Lovely shawl.



mama879 said:


> I'm a little further on my wingspan now on triangle7. I'm using sock yarn. Deborah Norville Serenity teal tease I'm going to use 3 skeins. Making 8 triangles. On size #4 needles. I did frog my first 4 triangles cause I was very dumb and thought CO ment Cast off not Cast on. Now I have been knitting for a long time and know the difference between them. Well any way here is my wingspan.
> 
> Any one who is afraid to do a wing span. If I can do it you can... Try you will be hooked my next is going to be worsted. I have the yarn all picked out all ready.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Great colour combinations and knitting.



Designer1234 said:


> here are the wingspan scarves that I finished in Sam's workshop.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nice sunny colours. Just right for spring and summer.



Noreen said:


> Picture of my finished wingspan - done using self striping sock yarn from Turtlepurl on Etsy. Yarn called Polly wanna a cracker.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my offering. I slightly messed about with the pattern


It is beautiful Purplie Fi -- I love the beading.

By the way everyone Purple Fi is going to teach a course in January 2014 of basic beading -- We hope to have an advanced beading class later in the year.

I just love this one - you did an outstanding job on it. Shirley


----------



## Beachkc

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my offering. I slightly messed about with the pattern


Very beautiful! Good job.


----------



## Grannypeg

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my offering. I slightly messed about with the pattern


Your scarf is absolutely gorgeous. You did a great job.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my offering. I slightly messed about with the pattern


Oh wow your scarf is even more lovely up close. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments. It was fun to do.


----------



## Beachkc

Here is my completed scarf. Ssosrry photo later


----------



## PurpleFi

Decided by wingspan needed a button to fasten it.


----------



## sockit2me

PurpleFi....YOU and your knitting are LOVELY !!


----------



## tmlester

PurpleFi said:


> Decided by wingspan needed a button to fasten it.


Love the button and the beads! You look positively radiant in it!!


----------



## Reyna

Lovely work, the colors are brillient.


----------



## Reyna

Lovely work, the colors are brillient.


----------



## busyworkerbee

My completed 1st wingspan. Have decided to add button - which I hadplaned to do as I put button hole in band. Now to find the perfecr button.

Have started the next with a self striping sock yarn.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Apologies but pic will NOT load. Have made several goes.


----------



## PurpleFi

sockit2me said:


> PurpleFi....YOU and your knitting are LOVELY !!


Flattery will get you EVERYWHERE!!! Thanks


----------



## busyworkerbee

Trying different device.

Completed sparkly red wingspan.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Trying different device.
> 
> Completed sparkly red wingspan.


Mine all seem to be turning out solid colours too- I like your choice of red- I forgot to photograph my yellow one before I gifted it- the present one is white- and way the largest wingspan I have so far tackled at 90 stitches- takes quite a while to complete a triangle. I have gone up a needle size, so the fabric will be a lot softer- which should give more 'drape'- this is what I was after. 
This pattern is so good for individualising!


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Trying different device.
> 
> Completed sparkly red wingspan.


Nice love the color  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Beautiful! Thanks for modeling it, I was wondering how it looked on. nittergma


Noreen said:


> Picture of my finished wingspan - done using self striping sock yarn from Turtlepurl on Etsy. Yarn called Polly wanna a cracker.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine all seem to be turning out solid colours too- I like your choice of red- I forgot to photograph my yellow one before I gifted it- the present one is white- and way the largest wingspan I have so far tackled at 90 stitches- takes quite a while to complete a triangle. I have gone up a needle size, so the fabric will be a lot softer- which should give more 'drape'- this is what I was after.
> This pattern is so good for individualising!


This one isdone with Moda Vera Gisselle on 3mm needles and 90 stitches. It drapes beautifully.


----------



## Beachkc

Finally got some photos to post. My granddaughter modeling and of course a little help from Ms. Roxy .


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathy Capral said:


> Finally got some photos to post. My granddaughter modeling and of course a little help from Ms. Roxy .


I like the pronounced points, and the 'doodad's' (thingemebobs) Beautiful granddaughter! (as is the colour of the shawl)


----------



## Patches39

Kathy Capral said:


> Finally got some photos to post. My granddaughter modeling and of course a little help from Ms. Roxy .


It looks beautiful, and your granddaughter is lovely too. :-D you are truly blessed.


----------



## nittergma

The latest wingspan pictures are just gorgeous!!!! Your Granddaughter looks beautiful and the sparkly red one is too. Wingspans certainly are a versatile pattern!! I have to keep going on mine!


----------



## Beachkc

nittergma said:


> The latest wingspan pictures are just gorgeous!!!! Your Granddaughter looks beautiful and the sparkly red one is too. Wingspans certainly are a versatile pattern!! I have to keep going on mine!


you are right. Don't stop. you never know how it will turn out.There are so many really pretty and versital ones made in this workshop. it has been fun!


----------



## iamsam

this is lovely busyworkerbee - lovely.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Trying different device.
> 
> Completed sparkly red wingspan.


----------



## iamsam

thats a great looking wingspan mama879 - i love the yarn and the colorway. anxious to see the finished product.

sam



mama879 said:


> I'm a little further on my wingspan now on triangle7. I'm using sock yarn. Deborah Norville Serenity teal tease I'm going to use 3 skeins. Making 8 triangles. On size #4 needles. I did frog my first 4 triangles cause I was very dumb and thought CO ment Cast off not Cast on. Now I have been knitting for a long time and know the difference between them. Well any way here is my wingspan.
> 
> Any one who is afraid to do a wing span. If I can do it you can... Try you will be hooked my next is going to be worsted. I have the yarn all picked out all ready.


----------



## iamsam

lovely noreen - really like the yarn and the colorway.

well done

sam



Noreen said:


> Picture of my finished wingspan - done using self striping sock yarn from Turtlepurl on Etsy. Yarn called Polly wanna a cracker.


----------



## iamsam

this turned out lovely kathy - you should be proud to wear it.

sam



Kathy Capral said:


> I completed my modified wingspan. I plan to add doodads ago the six points in the center. I used Poems sock yarn. There are so many beautiful wings shown in this workshop. Thanks Sam, You are a good leader and I have enjoyed this workshop.


----------



## iamsam

this is lovely jadancey - love the colorway.

sam



jadancey said:


> Finished my second Wingspan and very pleased with it, as it matches up with my winter coat. Knit it from sock yarn on size 3.75 mm needles


----------



## iamsam

lovely work bluebutterfly - very well done - i think it's a great choice of yarn and color - enjoy wearing them.

sam



BlueButterfly said:


> I have attatched a picture of my first wingspan completed just before the workshop. The second picture is of the start of the second wingspan done with a thick & thin pure wool & 6mm needles. I had 115 sts. 16 stitch width at the narrow end of the triangle and 3st move at the beginning of row. I did this one larger as I like a full length shawl and this goes a bit below my waist when worn and I can throw the left corner over my shoulder. Sorry the picture is not in good focus.


----------



## iamsam

your work is impeccable sockit2me - the yarn choice is wonderful and the finishing is quite dramatic. show stoppers - both of them.

sam



sockit2me said:


> Here are my variations on the Wingspan. I only used 60 sts and added short row shaped top sections. Also, really pulled out the points in blocking.


----------



## iamsam

i really like the colorway akraven - you might rinse it is a fabric softner to see if that would help soften it.

sam



AKRaven said:


> Basically finished! Need to decide if I want to block it as is or try to create some wee pointy ends! Made this with Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn on size 4 needles, 90 stitches cast on. Had about 2.5 meters of 420 left. Enjoyed the color progression of the yarn, but found the yarn itself rather tedious to knit with. Hoping it will soften with washing and use.
> 
> Thanks to Sam and our Designer for this class, as well as to all my lovely classmates. Have found myself quite delighted to see everyone's progress and creativity. What amazing talent from around the world!


----------



## iamsam

i like the way the color way turned out grannypeg - well done - i hope you enjoy wearing it.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Picture of my wingspan scarf.


----------



## iamsam

what exciting yarn baba masha - may i ask what it is? a job well done. the colorway worked out well - enjoy wearing it - you deserve it.

sam



Baba masha said:


> I did 9 points on my final wingspan, I finished it with a crocheted picot edge, I have created a buttonhole and will attach a large lilac button. I am pleased with the finished result.
> I have had the best time on this workshop, already looking forward to the next one!!!
> A huge thank you to Sam and Designer 1234 for all the help and inspiration, it has been a wonderful journey for me, I shall be eternally grateful.
> Baba Masha.


----------



## iamsam

lovely yarn rodeheke - really like the color - well done.

sam



rodeheke said:


> Unblocked. alternating 2 slightly different coloured triangles unknown fibre fingering weight 78 stitches
> I make a buttonhole in the border but haven't picked a button yet


----------



## iamsam

deborah - what a bright colorway - i love it. you will look quite smashing when you wear it.

sam



deborah337 said:


> Here's my second one,almost finished. Not blocked yet.


----------



## iamsam

yyroving - this is great - i love the different triangles each done with a different yarn. you did really well making sure they all blended together. good job - enjoy wearing it.

sam



yarnyarnroving said:


> Mine's all done.


----------



## iamsam

this turned out really well shewolf - love the way you blocked it. enjoy wearing it.

sam



shewolf389 said:


> Finally finished, blocked and ready to go. Thank you Sam and Shirley for putting on such a fun and informative workshop.


----------



## iamsam

amaw - love the yarn and the color - well done. hope you enjoy wearing it.

sam



Amaw said:


> The easiest way I could figure out how to get the picture on here was to make it my avatar...hope it works...this is using sock yarn...I'm very pleased!


----------



## iamsam

mgsowen - what a fantastic colorway - it showcases itself with this pattern - what a great choice you made for your wingspan. well done - enjoy wearing it.

sam



MGSOWEN said:


> finished tonight


----------



## iamsam

pendrgn - i really like the color - a beautiful blue - very nice work - enjoy wearing it.

sam



Pendrgn said:


> Well mine still is not finished, but I'm on triangle 7 so I thought I'd post a picture anyhow.
> Pendrgn


----------



## iamsam

i thought i should take a swing through the gallery of wingspans that were knit during the workshop. i hope i mentioned each one - i meant to. they are all unique and beautiful. the colors, textures, patterns and the "experiments" with the pattern - lovely - just lovely. i had a blast being here - don't think i did very much - you just seemed to pick up your needles and run with it. i hope all of you enjoy wearing your creations - wear them proudly - you deserve to.

sam


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathy Capral said:


> Finally got some photos to post. My granddaughter modeling and of course a little help from Ms. Roxy .


That is gorgeous. Lovely model too.


----------



## Beachkc

PurpleFi said:


> That is gorgeous. Lovely model too.


thank you.


----------



## mama879

Grannypeg said:


> How many sts did you cast on for the sock yarn?


90 stitches on size 4 needles using the 15 stitch CO.


----------



## Patches39

tmlester said:


> Love the button and the beads! You look positively radiant in it!!


Love the beads, beautiful work. :-D


----------



## sexxysuee

finally here is my second wingspan done in a lace design and a cotton/linen blend wool as my mum can't were wool or acrylic


----------



## Reyna

sexxysuee said:


> finally here is my second wingspan done in a lace design and a cotton/linen blend wool as my mum can't were wool or acrylic


Your shawl looks very nice. It's a pity the lace pattern does not show up.


----------



## Patches39

OK here is my wingspan, so happy I did it. Thanks Sam  will be putting a button on it.


----------



## Reyna

Patches39 said:


> OK here is my wingspan, so happy I did it. Thanks Sam  will be putting a button on it.


O, wow! What a beauty! The amazing Wingspans just keep coming!!!


----------



## sexxysuee

sexxysuee said:


> finally here is my second wingspan done in a lace design and a cotton/linen blend wool as my mum can't were wool or acrylic


 here is xclose up of pattern for my mums wingspan as you could not see pattern on other pic


----------



## Baba masha

sexxysuee said:


> here is xclose up of pattern for my mums wingspan as you could not see pattern on other pic


Wow, amazing, I love it. The 'inn' colour this year too.


----------



## Reyna

sexxysuee said:


> here is xclose up of pattern for my mums wingspan as you could not see pattern on other pic


Oh, yes! It's lovely, beautiful work, I am sure your Mum will love it.


----------



## Grannypeg

That is beautiful.



sexxysuee said:


> here is xclose up of pattern for my mums wingspan as you could not see pattern on other pic


----------



## Patches39

Grannypeg said:


> That is beautiful.


Ditto  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sexxysuee

thanks for all the nice comments its was nice and easy and i will definately do this wingspan more often have saved pattern they make great gifts and i can use up my yarn stash


----------



## TerryLynn

I finished my wingspan


----------



## Patches39

TerryLynn said:


> I finished my wingspan


Beautiful, nice work  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

TerryLynn said:


> I finished my wingspan


I absolutely LOVE that color - gorgeous job. What wool did you use?


----------



## Reyna

It is stunning, I love it!


----------



## TerryLynn

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, nice work  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Patches39


----------



## TerryLynn

Noreen said:


> I absolutely LOVE that color - gorgeous job. What wool did you use?


Hi Noreen, Thank you. I used Evening Jewels by Caron. (worsted weight) size 8 circs. I did 90 sts. It will go with my Winter Jacket.


----------



## Noreen

TerryLynn said:


> Hi Noreen, Thank you. I used Evening Jewels by Caron. (worsted weight) size 8 circs. I did 90 sts. It will go with my Winter Jacket.


Thanks terrylynn - my son's gf, her daughter and one of my grand daughters are purple lovers so that color is perfect for a couple of projects I want to make. I really like the Caron yarns as well, I use a lot of their yarns for my different projects.


----------



## franny3000

Here's mine, finally. Had a great time, made it waaay too long. 
Next time, I'll play with it.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Noreen

franny3000 said:


> Here's mine, finally. Had a great time, made it waaay too long.
> Next time, I'll play with it.
> Thanks so much.


It is gorgeous  beautiful wool  my favorite color too BLUE


----------



## burgher

Finally finished it. 45 cast on, Amazing worsted yarn, 10 points. I did an i cord bind off. Going to make another one soon.


----------



## Noreen

burgher said:


> Finally finished it. 45 cast on, Amazing worsted yarn, 10 points. I did an i cord bind off. Going to make another one soon.


Gorgeous


----------



## KarenLeigh

These are beautiful! I am inspired to make this my next project!


----------



## BlueButterfly

thewren said:


> lovely work bluebutterfly - very well done - i think it's a great choice of yarn and color - enjoy wearing them.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, I am still hoping to put some finishing touches on the scarf, but haven't decided what yet. 
I've been in British Columbia for 2 weeks and did not have my e-reader wth me. Couldn't see any more entries till this morning after my return. Lots of lovely scarves here. Love the colours.


----------



## pammie1234

This is my first wingspan. I gave it to my mother for Mother's Day. I am almost finished with my second one. I'll post it when it is finished.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is quite amazing the differences the yarn creates- it looks lovely Pammie!


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> i thought i should take a swing through the gallery of wingspans that were knit during the workshop. i hope i mentioned each one - i meant to. they are all unique and beautiful. the colors, textures, patterns and the "experiments" with the pattern - lovely - just lovely. i had a blast being here - don't think i did very much - you just seemed to pick up your needles and run with it. i hope all of you enjoy wearing your creations - wear them proudly - you deserve to.
> 
> sam


Sam - this was a wonderful class. I am thinking we may do it again for the Christmas series so I might call on you to answer questions. I think the scarves are outstanding .

thanks so much for teaching this for our KP family. Shirley- Designer 1234


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> This is my first wingspan. I gave it to my mother for Mother's Day. I am almost finished with my second one. I'll post it when it is finished.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen

pammie1234 said:


> This is my first wingspan. I gave it to my mother for Mother's Day. I am almost finished with my second one. I'll post it when it is finished.


Gorgeous, well done!


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## tmlester

pammie1234 said:


> This is my first wingspan. I gave it to my mother for Mother's Day. I am almost finished with my second one. I'll post it when it is finished.


Love the colors and the patterns they make, great job!


----------



## pammie1234

Thank you! I was pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


----------



## sockit2me

PurpleFi said:


> Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


O.M.G. Purple Fi !! I admire your sense of humor and talent. You and Mini are the cutest !!


----------



## burgher

What a great imagination you have. I love Mini Me in her wingspan all her purple knit wear.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


This is delightful! What a creative lady you are!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you kindly for your lovely comments - (curtseying deeply!)


----------



## DorothyW

I finished knitting mine about 1 1/2 weeks ago and set it aside. I did the 2 stitch I-cord, made a loop for the button and set it aside. 
Still had to find and sew on a button on and take my picture. 

I finally finished it today - took a whole 10 minutes once I decided what type of button to use, find it and sew it on.


----------



## tmlester

PurpleFi said:


> Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


So adorable!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

DorothyW said:


> I finished knitting mine about 1 1/2 weeks ago and set it aside. I did the 2 stitch I-cord, made a loop for the button and set it aside.
> Still had to find and sew on a button on and take my picture.
> 
> I finally finished it today - took a whole 10 minutes once I decided what type of button to use, find it and sew it on.


That looks lovely, the monchrome is great.


----------



## tmlester

Love the colors! Classy looking


----------



## nittergma

Beautiful! I love the pattern in the yarn!


pammie1234 said:


> This is my first wingspan. I gave it to my mother for Mother's Day. I am almost finished with my second one. I'll post it when it is finished.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you kindly for your lovely comments - (curtseying deeply!)


It is us who should be curtseying to you ! lol
Such a wonderful mini me congratulations, truly wonderful


----------



## BlueButterfly

Lovely colour and I am sure your mom loved it!



pammie1234 said:


> This is my first wingspan. I gave it to my mother for Mother's Day. I am almost finished with my second one. I'll post it when it is finished.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Love your Mini-Me! So cute! Neat idea!



PurpleFi said:


> Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Great looking wingspan. Love black & white and the sparkles look so good on it.



DorothyW said:


> I finished knitting mine about 1 1/2 weeks ago and set it aside. I did the 2 stitch I-cord, made a loop for the button and set it aside.
> Still had to find and sew on a button on and take my picture.
> 
> I finally finished it today - took a whole 10 minutes once I decided what type of button to use, find it and sew it on.


----------



## burgher

I love your mini me so much. You should do a workshop so we can all have a mini me.


----------



## burgher

Dorothy W. Your wingspan is beautiful.


----------



## nittergma

your "mini me " is so cute!! And the little Wingspan!


BlueButterfly said:


> Love your Mini-Me! So cute! Neat idea!


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks again, you are all far to kind. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks again, you are all far to kind. :thumbup:


Not at all, the doll is superb!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all, the doll is superb!


Aw shucks!!


----------



## Noreen

DorothyW said:


> I finished knitting mine about 1 1/2 weeks ago and set it aside. I did the 2 stitch I-cord, made a loop for the button and set it aside.
> Still had to find and sew on a button on and take my picture.
> 
> I finally finished it today - took a whole 10 minutes once I decided what type of button to use, find it and sew it on.


Gorgeous


----------



## Noreen

PurpleFi said:


> Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


FANTASTIC - very creative


----------



## NotherNickel

Not sure how to get this msg to you Sam... I'm "replying" though it's not really a reply. I made some changes to the wingspan pattern and really enjoyed knitting it...Hope you like it, thanks for leading this workshop.


----------



## Grannypeg

This is really beautiful.



NotherNickel said:


> Not sure how to get this msg to you Sam... I'm "replying" though it's not really a reply. I made some changes to the wingspan pattern and really enjoyed knitting it...Hope you like it, thanks for leading this workshop.


----------



## NotherNickel

Thank you grannypeg... Glad you like it, there are so many beautiful wingspans out there... is one of them yours?


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> This is really beautiful.


you could send him a PM. where it says 'Private messages' at the top! He is very good at getting back to people that way!
oooops that was meant to be a response to Nother Nickel!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Here's Mini Me wearing another wingspan, complete with bag and knitting.


That is absolutely brilliant. A job very well done.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> That is absolutely brilliant. A job very well done.


Thank you from one Nana to another.


----------



## NanaCaren

DorothyW said:


> I finished knitting mine about 1 1/2 weeks ago and set it aside. I did the 2 stitch I-cord, made a loop for the button and set it aside.
> Still had to find and sew on a button on and take my picture.
> 
> I finally finished it today - took a whole 10 minutes once I decided what type of button to use, find it and sew it on.


WOW love the color.


----------



## NanaCaren

NotherNickel said:


> Not sure how to get this msg to you Sam... I'm "replying" though it's not really a reply. I made some changes to the wingspan pattern and really enjoyed knitting it...Hope you like it, thanks for leading this workshop.


Love the red and black contrast.


----------



## Gypsycream

oh wow! Stunning!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you from one Nana to another.


You are most welcome.


----------



## tmlester

NotherNickel said:


> Not sure how to get this msg to you Sam... I'm "replying" though it's not really a reply. I made some changes to the wingspan pattern and really enjoyed knitting it...Hope you like it, thanks for leading this workshop.


Simply wonderful! You truly have the knack with these wingspans.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 here: for the past week the Wingspan workshop has been unavailable. *Thanks to the assistance of admin, it is now in with our closed workshop*s.

It is available to all KP members to read , copy and learn from. You will not be able to post there but all the information remains on the closed workshop.


----------



## NotherNickel

THANK YOU!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Designer1234 said:


> Designer1234 here: for the past week the Wingspan workshop has been unavailable. *Thanks to the assistance of admin, it is now in with our closed workshop*s.
> 
> It is available to all KP members to read , copy and learn from. You will not be able to post there but all the information remains on the closed workshop.


  Thank you Admin and shirley for persisting and being able to bring back.


----------



## janwalla

Thank you Sam for a great workshop I enjoyed knitting this! 
I used a 4ply/sport yarn called Teksrena (italian?),100% wool, in rainbow I bought it from Ebay.


----------



## Lurker 2

janwalla said:


> Thank you Sam for a great workshop I enjoyed knitting this!
> I used a 4ply/sport yarn called Teksrena (italian?),100% wool, in rainbow I bought it from Ebay.


that is a lovely scarf!, I really like the colours.


----------



## Noreen

janwalla said:


> Thank you Sam for a great workshop I enjoyed knitting this!
> I used a 4ply/sport yarn called Teksrena (italian?),100% wool, in rainbow I bought it from Ebay.


Beautiful - wonderful colors


----------



## janwalla

Aw Thankyou! It was really good to knit! Now ive finished and posted my ASJ too, i can let myself indulge in another workshop!! lol


----------



## dollyclaire

janwalla said:


> Aw Thankyou! It was really good to knit! Now ive finished and posted my ASJ too, i can let myself indulge in another workshop!! lol


A little indulgence is good for us !! wonderful colours, it looks stunning.


----------



## tmlester

janwalla said:


> Thank you Sam for a great workshop I enjoyed knitting this!
> I used a 4ply/sport yarn called Teksrena (italian?),100% wool, in rainbow I bought it from Ebay.


Well done! Love the colors


----------



## burgher

Noreen said:


> Picture of my finished wingspan - done using self striping sock yarn from Turtlepurl on Etsy. Yarn called Polly wanna a cracker.


Noreen, I was just looking back at the wingspans and yours is very pretty in that yarn. Looks good on the model too. You look just like my youngest daughter.


----------



## Noreen

burgher said:


> Noreen, I was just looking back at the wingspans and yours is very pretty in that yarn. Looks good on the model too. You look just like my youngest daughter.


Thanks very much that is my god daughter Hunter she still has not figured out that it is for her and I guess now that it is out of sight it is out of her mind LOL I try and work on her items when she is not here but that has been difficult now that her dad is back to work she is here every day after school till he gets home from work LOL

I just got another order of that yarn but different colors from Turtlepurl on Etsy as soon as I get the two that I am working on will be starting more, the wingspan is just perfect for this years gifts for all my grand daughters, hoping I have enough leftover to make a matching hat or fingerless mitts.


----------



## Miss Pam

Here's a picture of my wingspan from this workshop. I used Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight yarn, color aquamarine.


----------



## Noreen

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a picture of my wingspan from this workshop. I used Deborah Norville Serenity sock weight yarn, color aquamarine.


Very nice job - beautiful color


----------



## Miss Pam

Thank you!


----------



## tmlester

Great job. Love Serenity yarn and the colors are great


----------



## Miss Pam

Thank you. It was a fun project and I plan to do many more of these.


----------



## burgher

Beautiful job Pam.


----------



## BlueButterfly

Nice work and great colours.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thank you. It was fun!


----------



## Beachkc

janwalla said:


> Thank you Sam for a great workshop I enjoyed knitting this!
> I used a 4ply/sport yarn called Teksrena (italian?),100% wool, in rainbow I bought it from Ebay.


that scarf is so beautiful. The yarn is perfect for it. good job.


----------



## janwalla

Thank you! My sister is now the owner! Its amazing to see what each ball of yarn turns into everyones is a work of art! It was a great in-between knit too!


----------



## MrsO

Beautiful work.


----------



## PurpleFi

Here is my latest wingspan. Decided not to put beads on this time.
I'm already planning the next one. Thanks for the inspiration Sam.


----------



## Noreen

PurpleFi said:


> Here is my latest wingspan. Decided not to put beads on this time.
> I'm already planning the next one. Thanks for the inspiration Sam.


Please share what you did to create that unique edge - another great wingspan you did


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> Here is my latest wingspan. Decided not to put beads on this time.
> I'm already planning the next one. Thanks for the inspiration Sam.


That is just gorgeous, I am thinking of having a go, they are so lovely. Your name was mention in the TP saying we had not heard from you in a while. Hope all is well with you and that life is treating you kindly


----------



## Grannypeg

That is absolutely beautiful. Making me think I should do another one.


----------



## burgher

Beautiful.


----------



## Mary Diaz

W O W!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Here is my latest wingspan. Decided not to put beads on this time.
> I'm already planning the next one. Thanks for the inspiration Sam.


A very fine piece of work! As we have come to expect of you!


----------



## janwalla

lovely!!! I like the edging you have done and the extra around the neck, it finishes it off beautifully. I have a thing about edgings as you can probably tell by my finished ASJ ! lol


----------



## nittergma

Your Wingspan is beautiful, I love it! Recently I went to a fiber show where they had knitting and weaving on display and a knitting guild decided to all do Wingspans and had them hanging on hangers. Ireally enjoyed seeing them so many different ones!


PurpleFi said:


> Here is my latest wingspan. Decided not to put beads on this time.
> I'm already planning the next one. Thanks for the inspiration Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi

Noreen said:


> Please share what you did to create that unique edge - another great wingspan you did


Thank you Noreen. I just added a crochet border following the wings. I also added a yoke to the neck edge.


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> That is just gorgeous, I am thinking of having a go, they are so lovely. Your name was mention in the TP saying we had not heard from you in a while. Hope all is well with you and that life is treating you kindly


Thank you, I am fine, just rather busy setting up knitting and sewing groups. I will pop in and say hello.


----------



## tmlester

PurpleFi said:


> Here is my latest wingspan. Decided not to put beads on this time.
> I'm already planning the next one. Thanks for the inspiration Sam.


Gorgeous! Love the colors and that fabulous border! Please share how it was made!!!


----------



## Designer1234

sockit2me said:


> Here are my variations on the Wingspan. I only used 60 sts and added short row shaped top sections. Also, really pulled out the points in blocking.


Sockit2me -I love the idea of filling in the curved portion with short rows. I never thought of doing that to increase the width of the scarf. Thanks for posting your wingspans. as usual you do outstanding work.

It is nice to see one of our men show there work to the rest of us. Dick and Sam and John contribute so much to KP.

I know there are other men who do too. I would love to see more work by you all. as I said - your work is remarkable.

Shirley (designer1234


----------



## nittergma

I'm still working on mine. I'll probably bring it with me to the Knitting fun.


Designer1234 said:


> Sockit2me -I love the idea of filling in the curved portion with short rows. I never thought of doing that to increase the width of the scarf. Thanks for posting your wingspans. as usual you do outstanding work.
> 
> It is nice to see one of our men show there work to the rest of us. Dick and Sam and John contribute so much to KP.
> 
> I know there are other men who do too. I would love to see more work by you all. as I said - your work is remarkable.
> 
> Shirley (designer1234


----------



## Carolannknits

My wingspan completed recently. Knit on size us 4 using Noro Tayio sock yarn. Thanks for this class. I tried a few different yarns but didn't like the way they were turning out. This yarn gave me the look I was after.


----------



## Lurker 2

Carolannknits said:


> My wingspan completed recently. Knit on size us 4 using Noro Tayio sock yarn. Thanks for this class. I tried a few different yarns but didn't like the way they were turning out. This yarn gave me the look I was after.


And will work with many outfits!


----------



## nittergma

Nice!! I like the way the yarn pattern turned out.


Carolannknits said:


> My wingspan completed recently. Knit on size us 4 using Noro Tayio sock yarn. Thanks for this class. I tried a few different yarns but didn't like the way they were turning out. This yarn gave me the look I was after.


----------



## janwalla

lovely!! I love Noro it always gives you a pleasant suprise!!


----------



## Carolannknits

janwalla said:


> lovely!! I love Noro it always gives you a pleasant suprise!!


I've never used it before and loved all the different colors.


----------



## esther irons

have not made it yet,but all of the ones here are amazing


----------



## TLL

This scarf is on my "To Do" list. You are all so creative and inspiring! Such a variety of beautiful scarves!


----------



## norma martinez

i would like to learn how to do it...i love...


----------



## edithann

What fun..looking at all the beautiful wingspans. Thank you Sam for starting this posting and to everyone else who participated! My compliments to all.
Edie (EdithAnn) 
 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

edithann said:


> What fun..looking at all the beautiful wingspans. Thank you Sam for starting this posting and to everyone else who participated! My compliments to all.
> Edie (EdithAnn)
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thewren, Sam has said he is willing to answer any pm's over the Christmas break if any of you want to make the wingspan. It looks like it will work best if you read all the information on the workshop which is locked -- just click on the link below my post (any of my posts) and scroll down to #23 - Wingspan Scarf with *thewren*

So read the workshop from the beginning and start your scarf and if the answers to your questions aren't there he is willing to answer questions so you are welcome to send him a pm.


----------



## Reyna

The true spirit of KP!


----------



## run4fittness

some beautiful wingspans!


----------



## Evataz

Wingspan


----------



## Designer1234

Evataz said:


> Tow wingspan knitted with Nako yarn


Your scarves are beautiful. Thankyou for posting them.


----------



## raelkcol

Very pretty work. So many beautiful colors.


----------



## tmlester

Very beautiful...love the colors of both


----------



## wwrightson

Designer1234 said:


> Your scarves are beautiful. Thankyou for posting them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------

